# Connecting a Thermostat to fan for room ventilation.



## IRanNaked (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, so i have this closet set up in a location and now im trying to set up a thermostat to run a fan for cooling. I'm not an electrician but i do have a basic knowledge on building and constructing along with some electrical knowledge. 


Here's the thermostats Manuel
http://customer.honeywell.com/Techlit/pdf/69-0000s/69-1799.pdf


And here's some pics.






















Now, how do i connect the thermostat to that fan?


Tried looking at guides but it's not simple.


Anyone that helps me out, thanks alot.


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 1, 2008)

If it's also possible would like to connect it to a mini heater


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 1, 2008)

IRanNaked said:


> If it's also possible would like to connect it to a mini heater


unfortunately, those thermostats only send a signal to an on/off relay inside a ac unit of heater unit, so you can't wire it to a space heater of fan. i tried 

you need a climate controller; they cost about 100$, and will turn your fans on/off at set temps, and humidifier/dehumidifier on/off at set ranges.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Al B Fuct posted a way of doing this kinda. Reversing Thermostat Logic, I think he called it, seems like he used a 'step down transformer' by wiring thru something. Maybe a 12 volt dc/ac converter, don't really remember, may have to go look at it again. VV


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 1, 2008)

Thought I'd bookmarked a site I found addressing this specific issue with complete schematics and instructions but can't find it now. I think it was here! I'll keep looking for it.

Keep in mind I am NOT an electrician but am pretty handy.

It spoke of using a thermostat powered with a 9 or 12 volt transformer to trip a 120 volt AC relay. The relay in turn would power the fan or heater or another major appliance you wanted to run. 

Basically you have a low voltage transformer (cell phone charger or whatever) run the thermostat and send the signal to an appropriate relay. This relay in turns "trips" when it receives the low voltage signal from the thermostat and allows the 120 volt load that is connected to it to proceed to the appliance.

The trick here is using a relay that is normally open or closed depending on what you want to run. With a thermostat, it is normally open circuit (prevents current flow and which allows current to flow when it is perturbed).

You *CANNOT* hook 120 volts to the thermostat. A normal thermostat is made for a 9 to 12 volt load. The thing would arc and spark on you so don't try it.

A great site to pick up odds and ends for DYI is

http://www.sciplus.com/

I used to go to their outlet store in Chicago when I lived there. Awesome place! They have friggin' everything. Be sure to check out the electronics and hardware.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## dnewguy (Feb 1, 2008)

i did this... i will post pics for you in a minute on how i used a 120v/24v transformer to operate the heat/ac thermostat you have and a relay to power your 120v fan... running a heater will require an additional relay but i'll try to make you a wiring diagram so you can do that if you like...... brb


----------



## dnewguy (Feb 1, 2008)

these are some items you will need except for the thermostat... the one you have will work fine i like mine because i can control humidity with it

1-120v to 24v step down transformer
1-24v coil single pole relay (2 relays if you want to run a heater and fan)
1-120v plug (i cut mine off the end of an old extension cord)
1-10 ft. length of thermostat wiring (red,blue,green,white,yellow)
1-terminal connect kit

i will try to make a wiring diagram for you so it can be easy to hook up


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 1, 2008)

Found it. It's a post by Al B. Fuct andis located here.
Follow the below link.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=4306

Still looking for the rest of the info from dnewguy.

By the way, he was right, it's 24 volts the thermostat runs on (on a standard heating/air conditioning unit) but probably would run on 12 volts as long as the relay will.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 1, 2008)

yes, I was aware that thermostat's operate at 24 volts. now one around here, at the big box stores, carries one. I assumed I would have to go to an Electrical or HVAC supplier to find one. thanx for the links. VV


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you guys SO MUCH!!

I will read and learn!

I cannot express how much you guy's saved me from having to buy anything else. I have this closet set up and am going to start a thread for design, and comments.

Again, THANK YOU!!


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 1, 2008)

dnewguy said:


> these are some items you will need except for the thermostat... the one you have will work fine i like mine because i can control humidity with it
> 
> 1-120v to 24v step down transformer
> 1-24v coil single pole relay (2 relays if you want to run a heater and fan)
> ...


Can you possibly explain this wiring a bit more? Im not %100 about taking something that has an electric current and throwing it all together with out some details. But i could be too drunk to see the answer in front of me


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 2, 2008)

Your welcome. 

I'll be watching for it as I am a newbie and will be starting one myself soon.


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, so i looked on amazon.com and i found this puppy: Amazon.com: Holmes HFH416 1-Touch Swivel Heater/Fan with Thermostatic Control: Kitchen & Dining

Would be great just to have it in the room to keep temps up, but it's going to be spring soon, so it's not as need' as i think.

But the thermostat (which i mounted over the window in the room (pics comming soon, i promise)) is what i want to connect to a osculating fan on the floor.

Can't wait on this, i have Sour Diesel and Some Skunk seed' germination as i type. Hopefully by 4 days i can place them in the veg. box. 

*pic of veg box*


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep this kinda shit up and I may have to permalink this thread. Maybe you would like to describe this VEGGING area, it looks tight. VV


----------



## dnewguy (Feb 2, 2008)

i hope you can read this... anybody with some minor electrical knowledge will get an idea of how to work your fan/cooling/heating with a 24v household thermostat


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 2, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Keep this kinda shit up and I may have to permalink this thread. Maybe you would like to describe this VEGGING area, it looks tight. VV





Ill be happy to tell you the specs of my Veg box.

It's 4'11 Wide 2'6 Tall and 2'1 Deep.

I have two 40W Daylight Spectrum fluorescent tubes in there with a probe from my Acu-Rite (temperature and humidity reader).

Temps so far are, at the lowest, 55F and max was 71F. Thats WITH the 150W Flood light on and the osculating fan running. 
Room temps were a bit more.

Now since the temps are really cold at night and theres basicaly no heat source in the room, im thinking about buying a small cheap heater to run and keep the temps at 70 or above. Hopefully i will only have to spend a max of $20 or get the one from amazon with the automatic temp control.

Now since VV is interested in my room and im slacking behind some, I'll start my grow thread and post the link in my sig.

*Thanks so much for the diagram dnewguy, that cleared it up allot more.
But one thing, the 120V plug, is that male or female?*


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 2, 2008)

I see now the lights lift off the top of a box you have lined with reflective insulation. Dr. Pot uses a similar set up to flower his plants. Instead of the lights you have have he uses hid bulbs mounted in a round Pyrex bread baker with ventiltaion running thru. 
Do the sides open also?? VV


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 3, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> I see now the lights lift off the top of a box you have lined with reflective insulation. Dr. Pot uses a similar set up to flower his plants. Instead of the lights you have have he uses hid bulbs mounted in a round Pyrex bread baker with ventiltaion running thru.
> Do the sides open also?? VV


Sadly the side's don't open. The reflective stuff is mylar. I had to cut the top to make room to be able to lift the lights, did a kinda crappy job, but im still glad i didn't cut my self or the person that was holding up the door 

And VV, seeing your grow op made me go the Fluro way and im ordering a Sunlight Supply Sun Blaze T5-48 Four-Foot Eight Tube High Output Fixture with 1/2 Daylight and 1/2 Warm bulbs to replace the HPS I currently have (crap). So thanks for just being on roll it up an sharing the very useful information from your thread


----------



## Rick James (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey they do make 120 volt thermostats. I haven't bought anything for growing yet but i have a list of stuff i am planning on. For controlling my exhaust fan i was planning on one of these: LuxPro 5-2 Programmable Outlet Thermostat - PSP300

It is supposed to be usable for controlling heating AND cooling up to 15 amps and its under 40 bucks. Plus its already put together, nothing to build.


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 3, 2008)

Rick James said:


> Hey they do make 120 volt thermostats. I haven't bought anything for growing yet but i have a list of stuff i am planning on. For controlling my exhaust fan i was planning on one of these: LuxPro 5-2 Programmable Outlet Thermostat - PSP300
> 
> It is supposed to be usable for controlling heating AND cooling up to 15 amps and its under 40 bucks. Plus its already put together, nothing to build.


Very nice find my friend, thanks.

Now here's something else i might buy, the 120V thermostat.


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is nice! Much better that the jerryrig job I am going to do (I have all the parts).
I also found the manual for this in PDF at;

http://www.blueridgecompany.com/documents/psp300_manual.pdf

For this price, I just might save the stuff for something else!

BTW, Iran, you may want to check out the ebay auction. The guy has 400 of these for $65 plus $25 ship. I'm thinking of getting three and taking them apart and make cool tubes for them.

400 Watt HPS Multitap Industrial Hibay Fixture

400 Watt HPS Multitap Industrial Hibay Fixture - eBay (item 180210622169 end time Feb-04-08 18:55:23 PST)


----------



## IRanNaked (Feb 4, 2008)

Good job on finding the Manuel, but i am not going down the HPS road anymore.

So buying the relays and 120v to 24v transformer with everything else is more then the 120v thermostat? it's what i figured.

I am now investing on a 8 tube 40W 1/2 grow 1/2 bloom high output fluorescent fixture online.


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 4, 2008)

Why aren't you going down the HPS road anymore? Just interested in your experience since I just ordeed seeds (Jock Horor) yesterday for my first grow.

For those of you following this thread, here is a relay for about $3.
American Science & Surplus : Tell a Friend
It say's 80 VDC but I tripped it with 24 VDC yesterday ith no problem.


----------



## rezo (Feb 4, 2008)

you can get one for about 50 bucks at nextag.com and they got choices . you plug into a wall or cord. plug in the fan and youre done


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 4, 2008)

You could also try the easiest route and use a DuctStat. They sell them at HD for $28

Ductstat at The Home Depot


----------



## ACSCorp (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Tanuvan. Thats NICE


----------



## bdomina (Mar 1, 2009)

Tanuvan said:


> You could also try the easiest route and use a DuctStat. They sell them at HD for $28
> 
> Ductstat at The Home Depot


 

THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE!! this refrigerator TStat i have been scratching my head over is done.


----------



## bl4ckj4ck777 (Sep 12, 2009)

I spent hours trying to figure out exactly what IRan is trying to do, and right when I was about to buy the parts, i saw Tanuvan's post. Wow, what a great product. That takes care of EVERYTHING. how simple.


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 17, 2011)

reliable? as good as 60$ cooling thermostat on ebay? Thats what I am going for!


----------

